# 570BTS or 580BTS for wooded property



## Fairways_and_Greens (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello-

I'm moving from from the suburbs to a property with 5 wooded acres. I chopped up a bunch of brambles and Oregon grape. My trusty BT150 didn't do much to move the chopped up debris. _Will the higher velocity 570BTS or the higher volume 580BTS be better for pushing around small sticks and chopped up debris?_

Thanks folks!


----------



## Hustihler (Sep 19, 2015)

I was faced with a similar situation last year and I ended up going with the 580BTS over the 570BTS, but I don't think you can go wrong with either one. The main reason I went with the 580 over the 570 was the simple fact that I already own a Stihl BR600 and to me the difference between the 570BTS and the BR600 was not as significant as the difference between the 580BTS and the BR600. There are advantages to buying the 570BTS though, 1) it weighs less, by about 2.5 lbs, 2) it's cheaper by about $80, and 3) it offers more mph, which is better for scouring wet leaves and other stubborn debris. Advantages for the 580BTS are 1) it and it's Redmax sibling(EBZ8500-Redmax actually makes the blowers for Husqvarna) are hands down the most powerful backpack blowers on the market, 2) I like the waist belt that is included on the 580BTS, I think it definitely helps distribute the weight more evenly and makes it alot more comfortable to use for extended periods of time(the 570BTS doesn't have a waist belt, just a padded waist area), and 3) CFM's, CFM's and more CFM's this thing will really move the leaves. In the end, I really don't think you could go wrong with either choice, and if I didn't already have a Stihl BR600 my choice might have been a little different. Also keep an eye out on Husqvarna's website, they usually run a promotion around this time of the year and I got a rebate of I think $35 back from them when I bought my 580 and IIRC the rebate was on their entire line of backpack blowers, and if you would like to do some more reading/research before purchase, just check out some of the lawn care forums on the internet(Lawnsite is a good one), like you I posted on here and got very few responses, but then again this sites mainly for chainsaws and wood enthusiasts and it's great for that. Just a side note if you're worried about the scouring-570BTS vs cfm/volume-580BTS, I got my dealer to throw in the narrower tube end from the 570BTS, so I have both the flared nozzle that comes standard with the 580BTS-great for spreading out the air flow for moving large volumes of leaves and the narrow nozzle(comes standard with the 570BTS) which helps increase the scouring/mph power for removing stubborn debris-both fit and they are interchangeable. I hope this helps and good luck with your decision.


----------



## Fairways_and_Greens (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you for the well thought out response Hustihler. How much of a difference moving the stubborn stuff with the 570 nozzle vs the 580? Is it just the tip section that's different or is it the whole tube?



Hustihler said:


> I was faced with a similar situation....


----------



## Hustihler (Sep 19, 2015)

Fairways_and_Greens said:


> Thank you for the well thought out response Hustihler. How much of a difference moving the stubborn stuff with the 570 nozzle vs the 580? Is it just the tip section that's different or is it the whole tube?



You're welcome, and now to answer your questions: the nozzles are just the tip sections, IIRC(I'm typing from work) they're about 8"-10" sections that just lock into place on the main tube-you just twist the nozzles to install/uninstall. I have noticed that the 570 nozzle helps with scouring, but it just can't replace/make up the 30mph difference between the 570(236mph) and 580(206 mph). Don't get me wrong the 580 does do a pretty awesome job of scouring, but moving large volumes of material is where it truly shines. I will throw this out there in case you didn't notice, but the Husky blowers are heavy(I don't know if you're an older gentleman or if weight even bothers you, I'm 38 and the weight doesn't bother me, but I do notice it), especially compared to their Stihl counterparts for example: my Stihl BR600 weighs about 21/22lbs, the Husqvarna 570 weighs in at about 24/25lbs, and my Husqvarna 580 weighs in at about 27lbs, I will also add that the Husqvarna 580 chest strap and belt system is strong, ergonomic, and does a great job of distributing the weight of the 580 particularly when using both the chest strap and waist belt. Another issue that factored into my decision was the fact that the Stihl BR600(201 mph/712CFM) and the Husqvarna 570BTS(236mph/768CFM) were so close in power, yet the Husky was heavier, it was easier for me to justify the weight penalty on the 580BTS due to it's superior stats(206mph/908CFM), over the Stihl. Just so you know, you might read some reviews online about the Husqvarna blowers being hard to start, but from what I've read those were the early models(I think around 2011), from personal experience mine starts and runs like a champ-maybe two pulls on choke and one more to start and it's consistently started that way since day one. Also, I wouldn't be hesitant to look at the Echo's(I think their biggest model is the PB770, the Stihl BR600, or even the Husky siblings-Redmax RBZ 8500(although I think the straps and quick access air filter covers on the 570 and 580's are better designed), just be sure to purchace from a good dealer. Personally, I'm very very happy with my Husqvarna 580BTS and it truly is a beast of a blower and if something happened to it I would rush out to replace it with another 580. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## jughead500 (Sep 20, 2015)

the 580 is the beast.not getting to use mine as of right now because of my back problems.when i do use it it brings a smile to my face.
i took the muffler plate and spark screen off.i feel im the least popular dude in the neighbourhood when i fire it up.


----------



## quahog (Oct 31, 2022)

Edit: after reviewing some more, I decided to wait on the 580. Would rather spend with a local dealer than Lowes anyways.

Apologies in advance for bumping a seven year old thread.

Of these two blowers, which do we think would be better for snow removal?

I'm looking to upgrade from my cordless Ego 650CFM, and honestly the primary use for the blower will be blowing snow from the little nuisance storms where I don't feel like braking out the Ariens. 

The 570BTS is in stock at Lowes, and my local dealers say the 580BTS is backordered into November. While I say I'll use it for snow, I'd also like to take it for a spin with the few final cleanups. 

580BTS: aprox $639
570BTS: aprox $530(10% mil discount from Lowes.)


----------

